# Spass im LAN



## Happyman (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen !
Kurz vorweg: Ich habe mit diesem Beitrag keinerlei böswillige Absichten, ich bin kein Hacker (kann/will es auch nicht) und will nirgendswo Schaden anrichten.

Die Vorgeschichte:

Am Pfingstwochenende will ich mit ein paar Kumpels eine kleine LAN veranstalten. Nun hat mir mein Freund ("X") von einer seiner letzten LANs erzählt, auf der einer unserer Freunde ("Y") X's CD-Rom-Laufwerk von seinem Computer aus öffnen konnte usw.
Angeblich benutzte er dazu irgendein Programm, von dem X aber nichts näheres wusste.
So, schnell weiter zur eigentlichen Frage:

Ich möchte auch meinen Freunden einen kleinen Streich spielen  
*Wie schaffe ich es, ohne Remote-Tools (Server und Client) auf die Funktionen eines anderen Rechners zuzugreifen ?*
Wenn das überhaupt möglich ist.
Ich suche deswegen nach keinem Server/Client-Programm, weil es warscheinlich nahezu keine Möglichkeiten geben wird, "mal schnell" den Client auf dem anderen Computer zu installieren 
Gibt es solche Programme ? Und selbst wenn sie nur zum Öffnen des CD-Rom-Laufwerks da sind, nennt sie mir - BITTE !  

Schon einmal im Vorraus mächtig viel Dank
Happyman


----------



## Asterix-Ac (17. Mai 2004)

Hi, 

Du könntest es über den Telnetserver versuchen, wenn Du Admin-Zugang hast.
DU kannst es auch über die FernRegistrierung versuchen.
Alles unter W2K / XP.

Oder Du wartest, bis der jenige gerade nicht an seinem Platz ist und installierst flott VNC (gut und kostenlos)
auch unter W9x / ME.

Asterix


----------



## JohannesR (17. Mai 2004)

Es sollte einer meiner Freunde wagen, so einen Müll auf meinem Rechner zu installieren, wenn ich nicht da bin, oder mich mit solchen Kindereien zu nerven...
Ein gut gemeinter Rat: Tu es nicht!


----------



## Erpel (17. Mai 2004)

Das ist der Grund warum ich jedes mal wenn ich auch nur kurz weggehe meinen Rechner sperre.
Vertrauen ist gut, Systemsicherheit ist besser ;-)


----------



## Avariel (17. Mai 2004)

Und für so lustige kleine Sachen wie CD-Laufwerk auf und zu auf Lans sind üblicherweise Trojaner verantwortlich. Sollte das jemand auf ner Lan bei mir versuchen werd ich ihm nen kleinen RL-Virus zeigen. Der hat fatale Auswirkungen auf die Hardware..


----------



## Johannes Postler (17. Mai 2004)

Ihr versteht das nicht. Wenn man einen aus dem Netz heruntergeladenen Trojaner auf den PC eines anderen kopiert während dieser am Klo ist, ist man cool...


----------



## Sway (17. Mai 2004)

> Ihr versteht das nicht. Wenn man einen aus dem Netz heruntergeladenen Trojaner auf den PC eines anderen kopiert während dieser am Klo ist, ist man cool...



Das muss man doch garnicht. Irgendwelche NoCD Cracks von irgendwelchen dubiosen Seiten gesaugt und installiert oder ähnliche Dummheiten und schon hat man seinen hauseigenen Trojaner. 

Die entsprechenden Remote Tools haben oft Scanner an Board die im (localen) Netz nach den Trojanern suchen. Und schon hat man Zugriff auf den anderen Rechner ohne das man selber an der Kiste war.


Auf einer Win2000 Schulung hat man uns diverse solcher Tools gezeigt. Viele modifizierte Trojaner werden nicht von den gängigen AV Programmen erkannt, wie der Dozent meinte. Ist auch verständlich, denn simples ändern weniger Zeilen im Quellcode macht aus einem alt bekannten Wurmern/Trojanern einen "neuen" Schädling.


----------



## Johannes Postler (17. Mai 2004)

Gibt es da ein wirksames Mittel dagegen?
Außer natürlich keine NoCDs.


----------



## JohannesR (17. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Avariel _
> * Der hat fatale Auswirkungen auf die Hardware.. *


Ja, das Nasenbein, der Kehlkopf, der Solarplexus, die Weichteile, die Gelenke... Ich könnte stundenlang so weitermachen.


----------



## gothic ghost (17. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> Ja, das Nasenbein, der Kehlkopf, der Solarplexus, die Weichteile, die Gelenke... Ich könnte stundenlang so weitermachen.


*Hilfe, wie groß bist du denn ?*


----------



## Sway (17. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Postler _
> *Gibt es da ein wirksames Mittel dagegen?
> Außer natürlich keine NoCDs. *



Ich würde mal sagen eine vernünftig eingestellte Firewall macht schon die halbe Miete aus. Zudem noch drauf achten das man sich die NoCD Cracks nicht bei KaZaA oder so besorgt 
Außerdem soll es ja auch Virenscanner geben, die man auch aktuell halten sollte.


----------



## Johannes Postler (17. Mai 2004)

Die Software ist da in den meisten Fällen nämlich schon kaputt.  

[edit] Haben solche Programme bevorzugte Ports? [/edit]


----------



## Sway (17. Mai 2004)

Ich weiss nicht wie es bei den aktuellen Trojanern aussieht, aber vor noch nicht all zu langer Zeit hatten sie es größtenteils.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (17. Mai 2004)

Also zu den Programmen, die einen Remoterechner kontrollieren:
Ja das geht und es giebt sie natürlich auch.
Mit den entsprechenden Rechten kann man unter Windows NT/2000/XP fast das selbe remote machen wie lokal.
Wie das im Detail aussieht darauf gehe ich nicht näher ein.
Ich finde außerdem diesen Post ziemlich sinnlos.
Wenn du schon sowas haben willst, dann programmier es dir selbst, versuche die Windows-Security API zu verstehen und lern C/C++.
Wenn du es nicht schaffst lass es bleiben.

Gruß Homer


----------

